# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Dr. Fauci Has Been Wrong Repeatedly - He Is Suggesting National Suicide

## donnay

https://www.mediamatters.org/media/3863086/embed/embed

----------


## donnay



----------


## nikcers

> Ok, what about Rand Paul? As far as I know he is asymptomatic. 
> 
> From what I've heard, young people especially under 20 are largely asymptomatic or have extremely mild symptoms. Most younger people are still having extremely mild symptoms. That is both here and in China. 
> 
> Even if asymptomatic doesn't exist, mild symptoms for young people still exist, and a lot of them aren't getting tested. 
> 
> Additionally, testing has not been available for everyone until very recently, so that is another barrier to getting everybody who has it tested.
> 
> If you were smart enough to realize that what you are trying to convince me is that nearly 100% of the people with covid-19 get tested and test positive, then you wouldn't be trying to make the argument you are making.


You don't have bad symptoms if you have certain genetics or your viral load isn't high. Thats where those are coming from. You can find information on testing everywhere and our tests our the most accurate and we are doubling up and testing multiple times to be sure.

----------


## dannno

> You don't have bad symptoms if you have certain genetics or your viral load isn't high. Thats where those are coming from. You can find information on testing everywhere and our tests our the most accurate and we are doubling up and testing multiple times to be sure.


Right, so you admit the people with certain genetics and low viral loads, most of them are NOT getting tested. The limited testing tends to be prioritized for people with bad symptoms. But the people without bad symptoms still got the virus. So is it fair to create a fatality rate without including them? Of course not. That is all I'm saying. That is what everything I have said comes down to.

----------


## nikcers

> Right, so you admit the people with certain genetics and low viral loads, most of them are NOT getting tested. But they got the virus. So is it fair to create a fatality rate without including them? Of course not. That is all I'm saying. That is what everything I have said comes down to.


You have low viral load at the onset and it progressively gets worse. I can shed the virus for a long time before I even realize I am sick. get it??

----------


## dannno

> I can tell you that the numbers infected in the US is significantly higher than what is being recorded due to the lack of testing up until recently.  Even now, we are not testing patients suspected with mild symptoms, as the tests are limited and the treatment up until now has been the same.  I would guess half the patients I see and I suspect don’t get tested because they do not fit criteria.  As we get more tests, this should change and then we can get more accurate data.


Thank you for confirming.

This helps us confirm that the true fatality rate is much lower than 1%, it is probably in the 0.08% - 0.4% range, with the seasonal flu being 0.1%

----------


## dannno

> You have low viral load at the onset and it progressively gets worse. I can shed the virus for a long time before I even realize I am sick. get it??


Not everybody "gets worse", some people don't end up getting very sick at all. Especially young people with certain genetics.

----------


## nikcers

> Not everybody "gets worse", some people don't end up getting very sick at all. Especially young people with certain genetics.


A lot of people get worse. sick as a dog flu. You just don't die. They had bad tests and thought a lot of people got through it with no problems but they never had it.

----------


## nikcers

> Thank you for confirming.
> 
> This helps us confirm that the true fatality rate is much lower than 1%, it is probably in the 0.08% - 0.4% range, with the seasonal flu being 0.1%


He said the tests weren't accurate. Monday they start really testing it with a new type of test and that will be something we can model proper.

----------


## TER

One of the factors that determine how sick you get is the initial viral load you receive.  

For example, if you touch a contaminated service and then touch your mouth, you may receive a smaller initial load of virus.  By the time this multiplies to become a formidable army and overtake your immune system, you have a chance to build antibodies and fight it off. 

However, if someone who is teaming with virus coughs in your face or you sit close to someone for a while who is breathing/coughing, you cant get exposed to a large viral load initially.  Because of that, this army grows very quickly and can overtake your immune system before you can develop antibodies.  Most of the very sick young front line patients are because they were exposed to a large viral load all at once (intubating someone, getting coughed on, etc).  

Other factors also weigh in (ones baseline immune status/co morbidities/genetics etc), but it seems one of the greatest factors is how high of an initial viral load you are exposed to.

----------


## TER

> Thank you for confirming.
> 
> This helps us confirm that the true fatality rate is much lower than 1%, it is probably in the 0.08% - 0.4% range, with the seasonal flu being 0.1%


It’s all speculation at this time until broad surveillance serological studies are performed to see who has antibodies.  But I won’t be surprised if it is 1-2% case fatality rate which is very high for a highly contagious respiratory illness.  Again, ultimately the case fatality rate also depends on medical services available.  In a perfect system with endless resources, the rate would be lower than during a severe pandemic.

----------


## nikcers

> It’s all speculation at this time until broad surveillance serological studies are performed to see who has antibodies.  But I won’t be surprised if it is 1-2% case fatality rate which is very high for a highly contagious respiratory illness.  Again, ultimately the case fatality rate also depends on medical services available.  In a perfect system with endless resources, the rate would be lower than during a severe pandemic.


I don't want the permanent lung damage from the virus or the ventilator. It can $#@! some people up worse than death.

----------


## dannno

> It’s all speculation at this time until broad surveillance serological studies are performed to see who has antibodies.  But I won’t be surprised if it is 1-2% case fatality rate which is very high for a highly contagious respiratory illness.  Again, ultimately the case fatality rate also depends on medical services available.  In a perfect system with endless resources, the rate would be lower than during a severe pandemic.


Isn't the seasonal flu 1-2% case fatality rate?

----------


## CCTelander

> New England Journal of Medicine:
> 
> March 26, 2020
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMe2002387
> 
> This is exactly what I've been saying here for weeks.



+rep

----------


## TER

> Isn't the seasonal flu 1-2% case fatality rate?


No. Seasonal flu mortality rate is about 0.1%

----------


## nikcers

> Isn't the seasonal flu 1-2% case fatality rate?


1-3 % is a few million Americans in a pandemic.

----------


## TER

> No. Seasonal flu mortality rate is about 0.1%


And that is for a very serious flu. 

Our last flu pandemic in 2009 (swine flu) had a mortality rate of 0.02%

So this could go up to 100 x increase in mortality rate if it ends up at 2%

----------


## nikcers

Prime Minister Boris Johnson has been admitted to hospital for tests, 10 days after testing positive for coronavirus,

He was taken to a London hospital on Sunday evening with "persistent symptoms" - including a temperature.

----------


## TER

> 1-3 % is a few million Americans in a pandemic.


That is true, which is why they modeled that without mitigation, if it does have such a mortality rate, upwards to 2 million Americans could die. Time will tell after more data what the true rate is.  But with so many unknowns, it is better to assume the worst and then scale back as needed.  We may find out it’s rate averaged out is closer to a bad flu, but in hotspots with overrun medical care, that number could be relatively higher.

----------


## dannno

> No. Seasonal flu mortality rate is about 0.1%


Lol, no the case mortality rate.. apples to apples.. I've heard case mortality rates from the flu as high as 10% and that 1 in 161 people who get the flu get tested, which puts you at about a 0.1% fatality rate. 

The case mortality rate for Covid-19 is about 1-2%, I'm guessing the overall mortality rate is closer to the flu. But I thought you might have different numbers on the case mortality rate for the flu, I think it might be higher than Covid-19 but I can see with the current situation why more people would want to get tested for Covid-19 compared to the flu. You can go into the doctor and have the flu and just get drugs and never get tested. On the other hand, until recently it has been difficult to get tested, so it is really hard to say what the actual numbers are for this, but there doesn't seem to be much evidence it is that much worse than the flu. The people who get it bad may get it worse, and the contagion rate appears to be higher, but the overall mortality rate doesn't appear to be significantly higher..

----------


## nikcers

> That is true, which is why they modeled that without mitigation, if it does have such a mortality rate, upwards to 2 million Americans could die. Time will tell after more data what the true rate is.  But with so many unknowns, it is better to assume the worst and then scale back as needed.  We may find out it’s rate averaged out is closer to a bad flu, but in hotspots with overrun medical care, that number could be relatively higher.


Yep. The hospitalizations are worse than the virus. Even if it's only as deadly as the flu the percentage of people who get hospitalized by it is way higher. Permanent lung damage from the virus and ventilator if there is one is not fun. The death rate would be bigger due to lack of medicine and that's not even counting people who don't have Corona

----------


## TER

> Lol, no the case mortality rate.. apples to apples.. I've heard case mortality rates from the flu as high as 10% and that 1 in 161 people who get the flu get tested, which puts you at about a 0.1% fatality rate. 
> 
> The case mortality rate for Covid-19 is about 1-2%, I'm guessing the overall mortality rate is closer to the flu. But I thought you might have different numbers on the case mortality rate for the flu, I think it might be higher than Covid-19 but I can see with the current situation why more people would want to get tested for Covid-19 compared to the flu. You can go into the doctor and have the flu and just get drugs and never get tested. On the other hand, until recently it has been difficult to get tested, so it is really hard to say what the actual numbers are for this, but there doesn't seem to be much evidence it is that much worse than the flu. The people who get it bad may get it worse, and the contagion rate appears to be higher, but the overall mortality rate doesn't appear to be significantly higher..


It certainly doesn’t look to have the same mortality rate compared to the flu when looking at the numbers coming out of Western Europe and the US.  Until we get more testing done (and importantly serological testing to see who has had it and didn’t know it which is still an unknown though I think a small relative number), it is just speculation.   What we do know is that this is a true and vicious pandemic, serious and deadly, and because it is novel and there is no herd immunity, it will continue to spread and cause lots of death.  Even if it’s final mortality rate is close to the flu at 0.1% (which I think is very much on the lower end because of its fast spread and overcoming of the health care system because of it being novel), if everyone gets it, that is 350,000 people dead. I don’t think that it will get that high but only because I think many states are getting better prepared and new treatment strategies are coming out every week.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yes, they are.  At first, before the FDA gave the okay, it was given only to the sickest and didnt show much improvement probably because it was given so late.  Now, pending availability of the medicine (which is a big issue), is it routinely being given much earlier in the course.  I hope and pray it helps.  Still not 100%clear it has at our site.


Thank you for that info, please keep us posted if you see any positive results.

Thank you also for the hard work and risk that everybody in the medical profession is doing and taking.

----------


## Created4

The ventilators are causing more harm than good, according to this NYC ER doctor.

----------


## PRB

> I am not revealing personal info.   I will say I am in the NY metro area.  My hospital has seventy Covid intubated patients spanned out within the hospital in makeshift ICUs. The majority of admitted patients are Covid patients on oxygen. People dying at record pace (It is most definitely the number one cause of death in my area right now). Many die in the ER waiting days for an inpatient bed. We are sending patients home with oxygen saturation that are 92% and only admitting those who have lower sats.  Staff is getting sick, some extremely so.  All elective cases have been cancelled and we are resorting to surgical specialists/medical students managing icu medical patients. Weve changed policies on who can get on a vent because of lack of equipment/support staff.  All former restrictions have been abandoned (licensures/hospital privileges) and anyone willing to work is given a mask and caring for patients.  There are freezers getting filled with the deceased. Everyone working is going to have some form of PSTD when this is over.    Are people recovering?  Sure, the majority are not getting as sick. No one has immunity to this novel virus and most will be able to form antibodies in time before the cytokines storm hits.  But when that happens, it is near 85% mortality rate.  So it is a numbers game.  The vast numbers have overwhelmed the resources available.  Flattening the curve is essential. It buys time for treatments to be found and importantly, helps lower the volume of sick patients at any given time.  When that critical threshold is reached, mortality skyrockets like you see in Italy and Spain.  Even those who have unrelated sicknesses die because of the dirth of medical resources.  So the mortality rate of the run of the mill bacterial pneumonia or urosepsis or chf etc goes up as well.    The anecdotes people will have is dependent on the community outbreak they are in and their own personal exposure.  So someone living in the sticks with low prevalence of the disease can see this as not serious. Or have known a couple of people who got it and recovered.  But pray it stays that way, because if it happens like it has happened in Italy, Spain, France, NY, NJ and now more growing numbers of cities, many many people will die.   I dont want to fear monger.  Im just laying out what I see, what I know, and what I believe will happen if this continues unchecked.  Be happy that your local ERs and hospital are quiet and they seem over supplies and over staffed. Because if it hits in earnest, you will need everything you have to keep people alive.


  thank you for sharing.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Well, I find this extemely horrifying and the symptoms and fatalties to people seems sporadic between walking it off to dying with complications of pneumonia.  

Some places might still be quiet, but this infections moves slowly and a town that's quiet now might be full of infections that are not full blown yet.  

What TER says about the kinds of initial exposure are interesting.  I think airborne virus inhaled may make it deep into the base of the lungs and be more severe.  I wonder if other ranging symptoms come from people ingesting it if it was on their food or they touch a surface and touched their face.

----------


## donnay

Dr. Fauci revealed his fears of a 'surprise outbreak' back in 2017 and warned the upcoming Trump administration would face 'challenges' with infectious diseases in a Georgetown speech
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...=1490&ito=1490

----------


## donnay

Dr. Stephen Smith on effectiveness of hydroxychloroquine: 'I think this is the beginning of the end of the pandemic'
https://www.foxnews.com/media/dr-ste...f-the-pandemic

----------

